# The big debate (Rolo DNA200 vs RX200)



## Buan Stanley (3/12/15)

Ok folks let's open this up ... RX200 vs DNA200 
Price 
Features
Better than

Let's have it all constructively like ladies and gentleman 


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Pixstar (3/12/15)

The software.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## huffnpuff (3/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> The software.


Only if you want to be tethered to a PC to do any kind of fine tuning and if you want to fiddle and do diagnostics. The DNA200 is highly advanced, but actually has very little features and flexibility up front, it's all there behind the scenes via a PC, so adhoc changes are limited.

While it's too early to give an absolute opinion on the RX as there is no review on a final production version available (there was a firmware issue with the demo units which seems to have been improved for production), the RX200 is MUCH more simpler, yet has more features upfront (Like being SS TC ready straight out the box) for adhoc changes and flexibility without the need for a PC. What you see is what you get. Just from a design and battery life point of view, the RX200 delivers alot of bang for the buck. It's for this reason that I'll also get an RX, despite already having a Rolo DNA200. The DNA200 for show, the RX for go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 2


----------



## huffnpuff (3/12/15)

It's not really much of a debate, the DNA200 will be the temperamental sportster, that can ...in a roundabout way... do a crapload of stuff, and which people are expecting miracles from, from a price and performance point of view, while the RX200 will be the cheap limited, but handy little utilitarian that'll give better return on investment for the price and you won't be expecting the sun and the moon, especially when you compare it to the chinese equivalents like the Snow wolf, Sigelei's, etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Pixstar (3/12/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Only if you want to be tethered to a PC to do any kind of fine tuning and if you want to fiddle and do diagnostics. The DNA200 is highly advanced, but actually has very little features and flexibility up front, it's all there behind the scenes via a PC, so adhoc changes are limited.
> 
> While it's too early to give an absolute opinion on the RX as there is no review on a final production version available (there was a firmware issue with the demo units which seems to have been improved for production), the RX200 is MUCH more simpler, yet has more features upfront (Like being SS TC ready straight out the box) for adhoc changes and flexibility without the need for a PC. What you see is what you get. Just from a design and battery life point of view, the RX200 delivers alot of bang for the buck. It's for this reason that I'll also get an RX, despite already having a Rolo DNA200. The DNA200 for show, the RX for go.


Yep, was just answering the OP's question. I don't have a Reuleaux DNA200, but I like the concept and design.


----------



## th1rte3n (3/12/15)

I wanted to give a big explanation as too why I would prefer the RX200, but @huffnpuff basically covered it all, thanks man you saved me a bit of typing..haha
I would just like too see a few reviews before I get one, but at this point I am pretty much sold on the RX.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff (3/12/15)

As stated above, there was a issue with the RX firmware in the demo model, especially for TC, which resulted in horrific failed NI200 cottonburn tests (see below monster review [German]), but it did better with TC in wet-to-dry wick tests. This has been addressed for production, so I'm keen to see if they got it sorted as TC in Ni200 should be effortless as a minimum standard for TC devices. In VW mode, the reviewer tested till+- 150 Watts and it performed very well without PWM.


----------



## DaveH (4/12/15)

I think they should have at least put a 'happy face' on it. 
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (4/12/15)

I think the "shocked" face on the mod is as a result of the 3 huge batteries shoved in the back...
My view on this is simple... I want the DNA200 but I can afford the RX200

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> Ok folks let's open this up ... RX200 vs DNA200
> Price
> Features
> Better than
> ...



Great thread @Buan Stanley 
Have made the thread title more descriptive
Hope you okay with that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Buan Stanley (4/12/15)

@Silver thanks man 


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Marius Combrink (4/12/15)

This should be a very interesting thread.
As stated above I think the main difference is the Software
I will pick up a Rx as I can't afford a DNA at the moment.
Would like to get see some first hand reviews from this forum's members after they landed before I buy one

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapingSquid (4/12/15)

With regards to the failed dry cotton test:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom (4/12/15)

jl10101 said:


> With regards to the failed dry cotton test:
> 
> View attachment 40431


And btw.... This dude Obi is one of the top reviewers in Germany. Always thorough and makes use of an oscilloscope.
and for me.... i am considering the RX200 as there will be a really good xmas special. The mod plus 3 LG batts for 70 euro seems unbeatable.
There seems to be quite a few failures with the DNA, from a german Facebook group. Like sudden death. For whatever reasons.... have not read the full stories tho.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## VapingSquid (4/12/15)

Update has JUST been released! Talk about coincidence! 




And the accuracy test - very accurate it seems!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (4/12/15)

Can the batteries be charged via the device (on the rx200)?


----------



## Marius Combrink (4/12/15)

Riaz said:


> Can the batteries be charged via the device (on the rx200)?


They can indeed


----------



## Lingogrey (4/12/15)

This video seems to focus mostly on the superficial differences, but still useful:


----------



## capetocuba (4/12/15)

There is no debate ... finished and klaar. That's what @iPWN told me and he knows mos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

@iPWN your expertise is required here


----------



## capetocuba (4/12/15)

Think @iPWN has gone to meadow for weekend looking for suitable does and nannys


----------



## Lingogrey (4/12/15)

Perhaps a more informative video than the previous one:  (the one's by Vapin Heathen and MikeVapes that have been on YouTube for a few days are also interesting)

As someone still very new to temp control and who likes simple interfaces and functionality, I'm very happy so far with my decision to order (@Lim should have them first thing next week) the RX (not that I can afford the DNA now in any case, so maybe it's just rationalization )

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Flash696 (4/12/15)

From a noob point of view, I just want good vapes without having to plug my mod into a pc (although I'm pretty sure you can do some awesome things with it) The RX looks awesome, takes 3 x 18650's and it's a 200w device. Definitely going to pick one up from @KieranD as soon as they land. Thanks to all for the info that's been posted so far. It helps hearing it from the horses mouth


----------



## zadiac (4/12/15)

Just get both

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## VapingSquid (4/12/15)

Just an update of TC performance after the 1.07 update released today:

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## WHeunis (4/12/15)

As I have known, and stated elsewhere, the DNA200 just isn't an everyman's device...

Will the RX200 be that? Probably, yes!

The RX200 will outsell the DNA200 by miles, and then some.
It will be a lot more user-friendly, settings on the mod, device - one that will work out of the box with minimal fuss.
Evolv will probably at some point in the near future make another DNA board to accomplish those same goals, but for right now:

The RX200 version will win the market.

Not that I personally think Evolv will be too bothered about it. Even Brandom himself said right from the beginning of announcing the DNA200 that it will be a "tinkerer's board".

Am I unhappy about my DNA200? No.
Do i regret it now that RX200 is coming? No.

I am quite happy about the RX200 being en-route. I am just not 100% sold on the idea that 200W is a good idea in the hands of beginner vapers.
I am by no means saying you should get a permit to have 200W in your hand; I just don't feel it should be "out there" as a mass-market device... safety issues and all...
Also not saying that the same bad things cant happen with a DNA200, but at some level I kinda feel like the difficulty in setup could ALMOST be a deterence to "accidental abuse". The DNA200 also has an unparalelled level of safety precautions, and I can only hope the RX200 follows in those same safety-conscious footsteps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Salty C Bear (4/12/15)

So I am sold on the fact that the chip in this seems to perform well. Both versions. We all know and love the DNA 200 for various reasons, but for those of us who like a pick up and vape kinda device it seems as though the little brother wins out in terms of ease. 

Now I know many people will say the DNA 200 is better because, well it kinda is if you are able to use it.

My one and only question, from someone that walks almost everywhere out of choice. How does this thing feel in your pocket. I have a Snow wolf, and a Sig 150 (non TC) and walk around all the time with them and am used to it. Does this MOD's girth make a huge difference. And also if anyone has one, do the 3 batteries make all that much difference at all really?

I know this has nothing to do with the chip but as I said, a chip is a chip some are good some are better, the proprietary nature of the chip in the non DNA device will speak for itself after a long period of use. 

Cheers

/Salt


----------



## WHeunis (4/12/15)

Salty C Bear said:


> So I am sold on the fact that the chip in this seems to perform well. Both versions. We all know and love the DNA 200 for various reasons, but for those of us who like a pick up and vape kinda device it seems as though the little brother wins out in terms of ease.
> 
> Now I know many people will say the DNA 200 is better because, well it kinda is if you are able to use it.
> 
> ...



I will be honest here...
Three batteries = a lot a weight in your pocket.
The width is also somewhat of an issue.

My best comparison would be one of those thin cans of coke (unopened, should be full). That will give you more or less the idea of how it will feel in your pocket.

Its VERY comfy in the hand.
Not so much in the pocket...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom (4/12/15)

Salty C Bear said:


> My one and only question, from someone that walks almost everywhere out of choice. How does this thing feel in your pocket. I have a Snow wolf, and a Sig 150 (non TC) and walk around all the time with them and am used to it. Does this MOD's girth make a huge difference.



could be a "huge" advantage tho....for the looks rather then for the feeling 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T530 mit Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (31/12/15)

huffnpuff said:


> It's not really much of a debate, the DNA200 will be the temperamental sportster, that can ...in a roundabout way... do a crapload of stuff, and which people are expecting miracles from, from a price and performance point of view, while the RX200 will be the cheap limited, but handy little utilitarian that'll give better return on investment for the price and you won't be expecting the sun and the moon, especially when you compare it to the chinese equivalents like the Snow wolf, Sigelei's, etc.


 I think it will compete with these Sigelei and Snow Wolves pretty well, because to me, these latter brands are all about big bulky mods that serve to produce clouds at low resistance, however, I hate the fact that they can't charge via USB - or the old ones at least. The wear and tear of continuously opening and closing the battery latches to nsert, remove, replace etc will be far greater than a mod that you can stick some batteries in and use, charge, use, charge and so forth. Then, when the time comes, the only reason you open the battery latch is to replace the batteries six months or so down the line.  favour any USB chargeable device over a bulky mod that can't even charge it's batteries.


----------



## wazarmoto (31/12/15)

In comes the joyetech cuboids. Albeit a 2 battery mod, I want to see how it will perform against this. 

Sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

WHeunis said:


> I will be honest here...
> Three batteries = a lot a weight in your pocket.
> The width is also somewhat of an issue.
> 
> ...



So the rolo is not pocket friendly! I've already cracked 2x iPhone screens by mistaking which pocket my mod was in. This was never an issue with the sig 150. 

The weight takes a bit getting used to but it's comfortable to carry around. 

I find myself taking it out of my pockets whenever I jump in to the car because it's bulky.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> I think it will compete with these Sigelei and Snow Wolves pretty well, because to me, these latter brands are all about big bulky mods that serve to produce clouds at low resistance, however, I hate the fact that they can't charge via USB - or the old ones at least. The wear and tear of continuously opening and closing the battery latches to nsert, remove, replace etc will be far greater than a mod that you can stick some batteries in and use, charge, use, charge and so forth. Then, when the time comes, the only reason you open the battery latch is to replace the batteries six months or so down the line.  favour any USB chargeable device over a bulky mod that can't even charge it's batteries.



The other 200w mods (dual 18650) have no real comparison to the rolo because of the fact that it's only got 2 batteries. 

For a mod to reach 160w plus it needs to have a higher voltage that what 2x 18650 batteries can provide. So the snowwolf, kooper, ipv do what's called pulsing. It Steps up the power to 200w but it's not continuous. If anyone has Vaped at high wattages and then tried out the rolo they will confirm that the Vape is a lot smoother. The rolo has 3 batteries in series so it can reach 11.1 volts which is what makes the real difference towards high power. 

I don't particularly trust USB charging of more than 1 battery. It's difficult to ensure that all batteries are being married together and have an equal charge. The dna200 limits USB charging to 1A so that it can spread the power evenly amongst all 3 cells.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nimatek (31/12/15)

The rx200 charges fine on usb as well, takes a long time but the batteries as evenly charged to 4.18v then it cuts out. 

I prefer my nitecore however since it charges in about 5 or so hours and is well balanced. 

I don't really like the size in the pocket, it is a tad bulky. But it works so long as you don't put anything else in there. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (31/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> The rx200 charges fine on usb as well, takes a long time but the batteries as evenly charged to 4.18v then it cuts out.
> 
> I prefer my nitecore however since it charges in about 5 or so hours and is well balanced.
> 
> ...


 Are you letting us know that this baby takes more than 5 hours if you charge it via the USB built-in? 
Wow. and I thought my two cells charging for 3-4.5 hours was a big deal.


----------



## 4RML (31/12/15)

Wismec DNA IS , American made the chip rite? If it is well it's like holding a part of NASA , Apple , Google and all that good stuff in ones hand !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nimatek (31/12/15)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Are you letting us know that this baby takes more than 5 hours if you charge it via the USB built-in?
> Wow. and I thought my two cells charging for 3-4.5 hours was a big deal.



Well if I plug the RX200 in to a wall socket and let it charge over night (around 6 hours) the charge isn't completed. On my nitecore it is.

That said however, I last used the USB charge port for my 2nd cycle on the batteries. It could be better now, but with a spare set of batteries and the nitecore I just don't bother anymore.


----------



## 4RML (31/12/15)

Yup you s baby . USA so I'm sticking with NASA!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (31/12/15)

I got my RX today. Coming from a mvp3 and subox mini... Wow. I am happy. I don't feel the need for a DNA200

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Are you letting us know that this baby takes more than 5 hours if you charge it via the USB built-in?
> Wow. and I thought my two cells charging for 3-4.5 hours was a big deal.



USB charging is slower than a dedicated charger on the rolo. The DNA 200 limits it to 1A 

You can see this if you connect it to the escribe monitor. I have even tried with a 4a USB hub for my raspberry pi and it still only charges with 1A

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

Nimatek said:


> Well if I plug the RX200 in to a wall socket and let it charge over night (around 6 hours) the charge isn't completed. On my nitecore it is.
> 
> That said however, I last used the USB charge port for my 2nd cycle on the batteries. It could be better now, but with a spare set of batteries and the nitecore I just don't bother anymore.




Now on the DNA 200 some people are having the opposition happen. 

Fully charged batteries on the dedicated charger will show up as 98% on the rolo. Unless you set the battery settings to your battery type it will have this difference. I have always found the rx200 and the dna200 to charge to 100% when its done with a USB charger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

I don't know what the RX is like but the DNA200 is so frustrating with it's wattage up and down buttons... there is no in between... it's either as slow as sin or as fast as &*^%$&^$! So annoying!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stevape;) (31/12/15)

A guy was going on about escribe on his DNA rolo and how much better it is. I just had to tell him for the RX we have a dedicated guy in China, he does all the R&D and then we just do the update.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (31/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> I got my RX today. Coming from a mvp3 and subox mini... Wow. I am happy. I don't feel the need for a DNA200


 Did you have temp control with a mvp3? Im excited to try my first temp control with a rx200


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I don't know what the RX is like but the DNA200 is so frustrating with it's wattage up and down buttons... there is no in between... it's either as slow as sin or as fast as &*^%$&^$! So annoying!



From start it goes at a rate of about 2w per second In point increments ( so I can get from 51.0 to 53.0 in about a second) 

After about 6 seconds of continuous pressing it goes at a rate of about 10w per second without the point increments


----------



## KB_314 (31/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> USB charging is slower than a dedicated charger on the rolo. The DNA 200 limits it to 1A
> 
> You can see this if you connect it to the escribe monitor. I have even tried with a 4a USB hub for my raspberry pi and it still only charges with 1A


@shaunnadan - I've been monitoring my charging on escribe and mine seems to hover at 0.5A - is there any way I can change this so that it charges at 1A? It takes forever to fully charge 3x3000mah cells on the reuleaux!
The 98% charged issue was also bothering me - I watched it on escribe and it seems to slow down to 0.1A or less as it's nearing a full charge (the Wh value set after adjusting settings for battery type). I adjusted my battery setting so that they were slightly lower than the advertised 3000mah (lowering the Wh value slightly to the value at which the charge slowed to nothing) and it still slows towards the end, but seems better now.


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> From start it goes at a rate of about 2w per second In point increments ( so I can get from 51.0 to 53.0 in about a second)
> 
> After about 6 seconds of continuous pressing it goes at a rate of about 10w per second without the point increments



Compared to the DNA200 it's a bit easier to find a wattage setting and dial it in. 

BUT !!! 

On my DNA200 I have a profile setup for each atty so I don't really need to scroll up or down, just a tiny fine tuning once in a while based on the juice I'm vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

KB_314 said:


> @shaunnadan - I've been monitoring my charging on escribe and mine seems to hover at 0.5A - is there any way I can change this so that it charges at 1A? It takes forever to fully charge 3x3000mah cells on the reuleaux!
> The 98% charged issue was also bothering me - I watched it on escribe and it seems to slow down to 0.1A or less as it's nearing a full charge (the Wh value set after adjusting settings for battery type). I adjusted my battery setting so that they were slightly lower than the advertised 3000mah (lowering the Wh value slightly to the value at which the charge slowed to nothing) and it still slows towards the end, but seems better now.



The charging circuitry is a 1a charger on the board. Your pc is only providing it with 0.5a of power. 

I've seen somewhere that the true mah on the battery is something like 2960mah which may help to get you a closer setting on the wh value

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (31/12/15)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> Did you have temp control with a mvp3? Im excited to try my first temp control with a rx200


Nope. This is my first temp control

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

Ok here are my impressions after about a week with the RX200


Bear in mind, high power vaping is not really my style, so am more experimenting than using it as a workhorse
havent used it all that much
It works well enough but I havent tested it at very high power (go figure) or the temp control yet.
I find its not very grippy in the hand, quite smooth and im scared to drop it on the floor
Because of its weight, you dont easily hold it in the hand while doing other things - like i am now with the istick 50, while typing on the ipad. 
Its not a pocketable device and even in my vape bag, its quite heavy
I far prefer the feel and the fire button of the Sig100+ 
That said, i need to push into higher power vaping and test out the temp control -

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (31/12/15)

KB_314 said:


> @shaunnadan - I've been monitoring my charging on escribe and mine seems to hover at 0.5A - is there any way I can change this so that it charges at 1A? It takes forever to fully charge 3x3000mah cells on the reuleaux!
> The 98% charged issue was also bothering me - I watched it on escribe and it seems to slow down to 0.1A or less as it's nearing a full charge (the Wh value set after adjusting settings for battery type). I adjusted my battery setting so that they were slightly lower than the advertised 3000mah (lowering the Wh value slightly to the value at which the charge slowed to nothing) and it still slows towards the end, but seems better now.


 That's like a 1TB hard drive in use and it's only 932 GB or something to those degrees. It's a rounded number


----------



## Tom (31/12/15)

I am happy so far with the RX200, but had it just one week now. I actually think it is ergonomical, considering that there are 3 batts in it. Prefer the shape to the Sigelei 100W.
Have not been doing more then 50W, I probably will check out the TC soon, I have the wires already here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 4RML (31/12/15)

It sounds like batteries are the topic , soooo let's say peace of mind it runs for two days no charge (AWESOME) set alarm wake up at one and done for six! Waisted two minutes um Na ... But .... Batteries at 98% so maybe it's because the fault of a battery package in the WISMEC is not a full 11.1 volts . Savvy ? For instance battery says 35A and a group of scientist test it and only get 10A same with it saying 3.7volt but the chip being so advanced at what it's MADE to do that it figures a true reading of 3.6549 and give you a full power reading of 3 fully charged 18650 teeez @98% . Hit the button and it vapes BONUS, they do say though , one must have the best and SAFEST-gals & chaps , plus they are doing really well in that area.:hug:


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

4RML said:


> It sounds like batteries are the topic , soooo let's say peace of mind it runs for two days no charge (AWESOME) set alarm wake up at one and done for six! Waisted two minutes um Na ... But .... Batteries at 98% so maybe it's because the fault of a battery package in the WISMEC is not a full 11.1 volts . Savvy ? For instance battery says 35A and a group of scientist test it and only get 10A same with it saying 3.7volt but the chip being so advanced at what it's MADE to do that it figures a true reading of 3.6549 and give you a full power reading of 3 fully charged 18650 teeez @98% . Hit the button and it vapes BONUS, they do say though , one must have the best and SAFEST-gals & chaps , plus they are doing really well in that area.:hug:



Not enough blood in my vodka system to fully understand this, lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Dr Phil (31/12/15)

Ok so here it is both are fanstic get both

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/1/16)

--- Shaun's Rolo Shootout ---

*** RX200 VS DNA200 *** 

The DNA case has a smoother finish than the rx. The rx has like a powder coated feel.

The DNA battery door has stronger magnets and has a solid click when you closing the door. Both are solid and there is no wiggle but I like the click sound to know it's locked into place 

The rx has fully functionality out of the box and supports Vw and tc (nickel, SS and titanium) 

Out of the box the DNA is limited to only vw mode and a few basic features : stealth, lock, etc

The DNA features are fully unlocked when you setup the escribe software

The DNA has support for up to 8 unique atty profiles

The rx does not support multiple profiles unless you have each mode as a unique atty (Vw and tc modes) 

Profile support in the DNA means each atty can be setup with its bitmap, wattage settings, temp settings and wire type. 

If you adjust a wattage or temp of a profile on the mod it will lock in the new settings and save it without having to go back to escribe to update it. 

The DNA only supports kanthal and temp control with nickel200 with the default escribe setup. For SS and ti you need to download a wire type file. 

The DNA allows for you to setup you own TCR (temperature coefficient of resistance) to suit your own temp control vaping experience 

The DNA currently only supports preheating wire for tc builds. You cannot "punch" a kanthal build but I seriously don't notice any real lag

The DNA needs to have the battery setup done for accuracy on the battery meter. This is due to the chip being used for multiple mods all with its own unique battery setups (lipo or 18650)

Bitmap support - the DNA allows for a unique bitmap image to be setup for almost every screen. There are 2x welcome screens, one for each profile and additional screens like the lock screen, new coil Y or N screens, etc . 

You can change the display fields on the DNA . Battery percentage, temp, resistance, amperage, etc 

Both mods allow for screen rotation but the DNA allows for buttons to be changed aswell (left and right) * this makes a lot of sense to us left handed people 

The DNA has a monitor where you can see on a graph what parameters are in use when firing, charging, etc 

The DNA has a research mode , this allows you to record all vaping data for a period and download it after for analysis

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (1/1/16)

4RML said:


> It sounds like batteries are the topic , soooo let's say peace of mind it runs for two days no charge (AWESOME) set alarm wake up at one and done for six! Waisted two minutes um Na ... But .... Batteries at 98% so maybe it's because the fault of a battery package in the WISMEC is not a full 11.1 volts . Savvy ? For instance battery says 35A and a group of scientist test it and only get 10A same with it saying 3.7volt but the chip being so advanced at what it's MADE to do that it figures a true reading of 3.6549 and give you a full power reading of 3 fully charged 18650 teeez @98% . Hit the button and it vapes BONUS, they do say though , one must have the best and SAFEST-gals & chaps , plus they are doing really well in that area.:hug:


How was your New Years celebrations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

